# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  November 2019

## McBriGuy

I didn't  see another thread for November roll call this year. 
 But definitely am counting down already.   About ~170 days 
Cant wait
 :Smile: 

November RC

10th-21st  B&S @ Catcha

----------


## McBriGuy



----------


## lahoge

Counting down the days...157!  Will be at White Sands Nov. 2nd through the 16th!

----------


## msbaltimore

I've been waiting for this thread!! Nov 12-21. CCLP Soon Come!!!

----------


## McBriGuy

November Roll Call

2nd-16th  lahoge @ WS
10th-21st  B&S @ Catcha
12th-21st  msbaltimore @ CCLP

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

Only technically November: Nov 30 till Dec 14. Not booked yet, but that's the plan!  :Smile:

----------


## NoWorries4 me

Woo Hoo!!!   Nov 17-27  V & S...Catcha ( with B & S) then IA

----------


## gregandkelly63

We will be there Oct 26 - Nov 3.  Splitting the visit between White Sands and Hedo.  We are bringing first timers that really want to visit Hedo.  We told them we would take them, but only after experiencing a non AI first.  Wish us luck!

----------


## msbaltimore

Southwest just opened their November to January flights.  I booked our flights at a great price!  Woo Woo!!!

----------


## McBriGuy

November Roll Call

(26th)-3rd  Gregandkelly63 + newcomers WS/HD
2nd-16th    lahoge @ WS
10th-21st   B&S @ Catcha
17th-27th   V & S...Catcha ( w/B & S) then IA
12th-21st   msbaltimore @ CCLP

----------


## Weeboy1

Yup! Barely made it home last November and Mrs..Wee had CCLP booked for this November 20-30
God bless the Wee woman!
Will be us and 6 others...

----------


## McBriGuy

We also found out a bunch of non boardie friends are returning to there spots in November!
 :Cool New:  

November Roll Call

(26th)-3rd Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
2nd-16th.  Lahore @ WS
10th-21st  B&S @ Catcha
12th-21st  msbaltimore @ CCLP
17th-27th  V & S...   @Catcha ( w/B & S) then I A 
20th-30th  Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6   @ CCLP
30th- dec.  justin_a_lyesse @ tbd

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

Booked. 

NBCC November 30 till Dec 14.

----------


## Blueallah

Nov 06 - 16 at Swept Away and Tensing Pen for us.

----------


## McBriGuy

We’ll snorkel around the point and wave hello.   :Friendly Wink:

----------


## ukran1ans

WS, Nov 29th-Dec 15th...

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

LOL Jerry! Are we on the same schedule, or what??  :Smile:

----------


## ukran1ans

:Biggrin New:

----------


## McBriGuy

November Roll Call

(26th)-3rd  Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
2nd-16th.   Lahore @ WS
10th-21st   B&S @ Catcha
12th-21st.  msbaltimore @ CCLP
17th-27th   V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) then IdAw
20th-30th.  Weeboy1  & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP
30th-12/14  justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC  
29th-12/15  Ukran1ans @ WS

🇯🇲

----------


## McBriGuy

Hey now Ukran1ans 
I was originally looking for your roll call threads !  It usually start the count down 
 :Encouragement:

----------


## Scott and Janet

Our usual time... Thanksgiving arrival for 10 days.

----------


## McBriGuy

November Roll Call

(26th)-3rd     Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
2nd-16th.      Lahore @ WS
10th-21st      B&S @ Catcha
12th-21st.     msbaltimore @ CCLP
17th-27th      V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) then IdAw
20th-30th.     Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP
28th-12/7      Scott & Janet @ 
29th-12/15.    Ukran1ans @ WS
30th-12/14     justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC

----------


## ukran1ans

> Hey now Ukran1ans 
> I was originally looking for your roll call threads !  It usually start the count down


Oldest daughter just bought her first house, youngest daughter getting married in Sept... been a very busy 'off season' for me and my family!

----------


## ukran1ans

> LOL Jerry! Are we on the same schedule, or what??


Al, We'll definitely be getting our exercise in Nov with you moving down to the Beach Club, if we're having a few beers together  :Wink:

----------


## captaind

I'll be there for a few weeks Oct - Nov

Cap




> November Roll Call
> 
> (26th)-3rd     Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
> 2nd-16th.      Lahore @ WS
> 10th-21st      B&S @ Catcha
> 12th-21st.     msbaltimore @ CCLP
> 17th-27th      V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) then IdAw
> 20th-30th.     Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP
> 28th-12/7      Scott & Janet @ 
> ...

----------


## McBriGuy

> Oldest daughter just bought her first house, youngest daughter getting married in Sept... been a very busy 'off season' for me and my family!


Congratulations !

----------


## ukran1ans

> Congratulations !


    Thanks!!!

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

Flight booked. Swoop just opened their schedule for Nov and winter season. Paid a whopping $372 Canadian dollars ( about $280 USD) return fare including 1 checked bag. Hamilton, Ontario to Mobay Nov 30 return Dec 14. Great price.

----------


## ukran1ans

> Flight booked. Swoop just opened their schedule for Nov and winter season. Paid a whopping $372 Canadian dollars ( about $280 USD) return fare including 1 checked bag. Hamilton, Ontario to Mobay Nov 30 return Dec 14. Great price.


Yeah, it's unbelievable how the airlines just don't care anymore. I had my roundtrip flights booked a few months ago for $550 ($250 down/$300 back up) when 2 days ago I got a text telling me that my connecting United flight to Chicago was canceled.  Their suggested resolution was that I wait a day and a half on another flight thru Newark.  After getting no response from United, I called expedia, where I booked it, worked with them to cancel my leg heading down and replace it with a JetBlue flight (United's 2nd strike with me, I'm done with them) thru JFK, costing me $50 more. I'm glad it's resolved (credit to Expedia and a wasted summer evening) but now I have to see if the airlines make anymore changes in the upcoming months....

----------


## McBriGuy

Hot and Summery here at home 
   But still counting down to November in Negril !

November Roll Call

   Oct/nov   Captaind
(26th)-3rd Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
2nd-16th. Lahore @ WS
10th-21st B&S @ Catcha
12th-21st. msbaltimore @ CCLP
17th-27th V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) IdAw/beach
20th-30th. Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP
28th-12/7 Scott & Janet @ 
29th-12/15. Ukran1ans @ WS
30th-12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC

Think I got everyone . . . .  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## noproblem

Nov 13 - 14 Travellers then 15 - 23 Catcha

----------


## prat sista

Same time of year again. Nov 23 - Dec 14th. Staying on the Cliff's this year next to Home Sweet Home at New Moon Cottages. Can't wait.

----------


## ukran1ans

> Booked. 
> 
> NBCC November 30 till Dec 14.


Hey Al, I posted us both in the december rollcall as well, since we're mostly reaching in Dec.. lol

----------


## McBriGuy

> *Soon Come...*
> 
> Oct/nov Captaind
> 10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
> 11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
> 11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
> 11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
> 11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
> 11/17 - 11/27 V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) IdAw/beach
> ...



Thanks for updating Ukan1ans.  Summer traveling  :Encouragement:

----------


## 9isEnough

N+T, November 12-19 @ Catcha

----------


## McBriGuy

Soon come 
Ready to start the hundred day countdown !

----------


## McBriGuy



----------


## scarltz

Like justin_a_lyesse, only technically November. 
Booked at Travellers 29 November to 11 December.

----------


## McBriGuy

T minus a Hundred day’s for us !    :Encouragement: 
 if my digits add up & as to what consists of the nature of a day.. 

*Soon Come...*

Oct/nov Captaind
10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/19 9isEnough (N&T) @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
11/17 - 11/27 V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) IdAw/beach
11/20 - 11/30 Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP
11/23 - 12/14 Prata Sista @ New Moon Cottages
11/28 - 12/7 Scott & Janet @ 
11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC
11/30 - 12/11 scarltz  @ Travelers

----------


## Celinda

Celinda & Mike  November 16 - 23.


> T minus a Hundred days for us !   
>  if my digits add up & as to what consists of the nature of a day.. 
> 
> *Soon Come...*
> 
> Oct/nov Captaind
> 10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
> 11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
> 11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
> ...

----------


## Celinda

Awesome I already pm Linston with our arrival. Can't wait to see your beautiful Zion Hill again.

----------


## scarltz

My arrival flight--direct from DFW to MBJ-- got canceled. SO American tried to send me to miami and book me through to MBJ so that I wouldn't arrive until around 10 p.m. the same night. I said no way! So they very kindly scheduled me for another direct flight, this one on Thursday 28 November.

So when the November listing gets updated, please note my arrival date has change to 28 November. Thanks. Travellers was able to fit me in earlier so I'll still be the whole time at Travellers. Oh boy! Extra vacay days!

----------


## McBriGuy

Extra time and early flights are much better !

----------


## McBriGuy

Soon come ~ 90 days and falling.

----------


## McBriGuy

83 days!   some less some more  :Friendly Wink: 

Soon Come...

Oct/nov Captaind
10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/19 9isEnough (N&T) @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
11-16 - 11-23 Celinda & Mike @FHB
11/17 - 11/27 V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) IdAw/beach
11/20 - 11/30 Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP
11/23 - 12/14 Prata Sista @ New Moon Cottages
11/28 - 12/7 Scott & Janet @ 
11/28 - 12/11 scarltz @ Travelers
11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC

----------


## ukran1ans

101 still here...

----------


## Weeboy1

> Extra time and early flights are much better !


Hey I want that deal!
Flights suck out of Winnipeg right now and none direct!!
Oh well it is what it is.....

----------


## scarltz

102 in Dallas today. Arg! Jamaica can't come soon enough!

Feel for ya Weeboy1. No direct flights sux. Hope that changes soon.

----------


## ukran1ans

> Hey I want that deal!
> Flights suck out of Winnipeg right now and none direct!!
> Oh well it is what it is.....


Yeah, it's such a game you have to play with the airlines these days... waiting and checking on flight costs til you find one that you can stomach (and there's never direct flights out of Buffalo to Mobay... so when I come down in Feb, I actually fly down to Charlotte the friday before after work and catch an early plane the next morning to make sure I don't miss my connection due to weather).

----------


## kevinmon

Hi Weeboy1 , I am also in Manitoba and I have seen the same thing no directs out of Winnipeg . I researched a little further and see that the direct flights to Montego Bay start on December 14 , 2019 , every Saturday . Right now the price for Jan. 18 to Feb. 1 is 802.89 . I have found that the flights are not very attractive this year due to times and prices . This may be due to the grounded fleet of Boeing 737s ?

----------


## Luxurious Carib Tours

We are so please to welcome you all to Jamaica. Please ensure you all have lots of fun. If you should need any assistance with private transportation tours or excursion please contact Luxurious Carib Tours Jamaica. Telephone # 1876 798 8382 or email luxuriouscaribtours@gmail.com

----------


## McBriGuy

75 days for us...      and we had another join our travels  :Friendly Wink: 

*Soon Come...*

Oct/nov Captaind
10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/19 9isEnough (N&T) @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
11-16 - 11-23 Celinda & Mike @FHB
11/17 - 11/27 V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) IdAw/beach
11/20 - 11/30 Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP
11/23 - 12/14 Prata Sista @ New Moon Cottages
11/28 - 12/7 Scott & Janet @ 
11/28 - 12/11 scarltz @ Travelers
11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC

----------


## ukran1ans

Down to 93!

----------


## Jeri365

Booked November 25th thru December 4th. Xtabi for 3, CCLP for 4, NP for 3.

----------


## McBriGuy

Soon Come...

Oct/nov Captaind
10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/19 9isEnough (N&T) @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
11-16 - 11-23 Celinda & Mike @FHB
11/17 - 11/27 V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) IdAw/beach
11/20 - 11/30 Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP
11/23 - 12/14 Prata Sista @ New Moon Cottages
11/25 - 12/4   Jeri365 @ Xtabi ,CCLP, NP
11/28 - 12/7 Scott & Janet @ 
11/28 - 12/11 scarltz @ Travelers
11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC

----------


## lahoge

59 Days for us!  Can't wait!  We're flying Copa from Denver to Panama City and then to Montego Bay.  Has anyone else used Copa?  Any reviews?

----------


## McBriGuy

> Soon Come...
> 
> Oct/nov Captaind
> 10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
> 11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
> 11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
> 11/12 - 11/19 9isEnough (N&T) @ Catcha
> 11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
> 11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
> ...


Sixtyfive day’s ‘ish !!!   I have got the countdown fever this year pretty bad.....

----------


## msbaltimore

66 days!!!!!

----------


## Luxurious Carib Tours

We welcome you all and thank you for making Jamaica your place to visit. If you should need a local transportation provider please contact us at www.luxuriouscaribtoursjamaica.com 
Email: luxuriouscaribtours@gmail.com 
Tele#: 1876 798 8382

----------


## McBriGuy

Re: November 2019 



Soon Come...

 Oct/nov Captaind
 10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
 11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
 11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
 11/12 - 11/19 9isEnough (N&T) @ Catcha
 11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
 11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
 11-16 - 11-23 Celinda & Mike @FHB
 11/17 - 11/27 V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) IdAw/beach
 11/20 - 11/30 Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP
 11/23 - 12/14 Prata Sista @ New Moon Cottages
 11/25 - 12/4 Jeri365 @ Xtabi ,CCLP, NP
 11/28 - 12/7 Scott & Janet @ 
 11/28 - 12/11 scarltz @ Travelers
 11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
 11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC

----------


## NoWorries4 me

Looks like a bunch of us overlapping at Catcha.....guess we’ll be keeping the bar in business!!    Can’t wait—Woo Hoo!

----------


## McBriGuy

60 day mark and falling!  or  ( d59 h22 m41 )

----------


## scrivic

48 days for us!  
CCLP - Nov 11-18!

----------


## Weeboy1

61 days for us...and then back for Xmas on dec 21.
One of the Wee family may just stay for the 20 days in between!! I’m working on it!

----------


## McBriGuy

Soon Come...

Oct/nov Captaind
10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers are @ WS/HD
11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
11/11 - 11/18 scrivic  @ CCLP
11/12 - 11/19 9isEnough (N&T) @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
11-16 - 11-23 Celinda & Mike @FHB
11/17 - 11/27 V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) IdAw/beach
11/20 - 11/30 Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP
11/23 - 12/14 Prata Sista @ New Moon Cottages
11/25 - 12/4 Jeri365 @ Xtabi ,CCLP, NP
11/28 - 12/7 Scott & Janet @ 
11/28 - 12/11 scarltz @ Travelers
11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC

  Getting closer !!

----------


## Celinda

> Soon Come...
> 
> Oct/nov Captaind
> 10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
> 11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
> 11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
> 11/12 - 11/19 9isEnough (N&T) @ Catcha
> 11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
> 11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
> ...


47 sleeps!!

----------


## noproblem

Looks like we need to have Catcha Boardie party for all of us who overlap in mid Nov. Anyone on board?

----------


## NoWorries4 me

> Looks like we need to have Catcha Boardie party for all of us who overlap in mid Nov. Anyone on board?


 We’re in!  At Catcha Nov 17-20

----------


## noproblem

Looks like everyone will be there the 19th. Lets get the party started on our porch at Star right in the middle of the property and go from there. Any thoughts on time ? Was thinking early happy hour like 3Pm.

----------


## McBriGuy

:Encouragement:  sounds good.   We’ll be there.  

    And of course few beach happy hours far before that, always good for a meet up.

40 nights and some travel  :Smile:

----------


## Beachgyrl67

Pulled the trigger!!!! Cindy and Curtis at Rooms November 6-16th!

----------


## McBriGuy

November Soon Come... 

Oct/nov Captaind
10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
11/6 - 11/16  C & C @ Rooms 
11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/19 9isEnough (N&T) @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
11-16 - 11-23 Celinda & Mike @FHB
11/17 - 11/27 V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) IdAw/beach
11/20 - 12/28 Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP/Negril Palms/WS/Firefly
11/23 - 12/14 Prata Sista @ New Moon Cottages
11/25 - 12/4 Jeri365 @ Xtabi ,CCLP, NP
11/28 - 12/7 Scott & Janet @
11/28 - 12/11 scarltz @ Travelers
11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC

----------


## SnowdropFlwr

11/8 - 11/13 at Royalton Negril - Can't wait!!

----------


## McBriGuy

ever closer to November . . . . .

----------


## Sand gravity

:Excitement: I'll be there for the annual trip- Nov 29-Dec 7 at Travelers and Xtabi

----------


## McBriGuy

November Soon Come...

Oct/nov Captaind
10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
11/6 - 11/16 Beachgyrl67 (Cindy & Curtis) @ Rooms
11/8 - 11/13 SnowdropFlwr @ Royalton
11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/19 9isEnough (N&T) @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
11-16 - 11-23 Celinda & Mike @FHB
11/17 - 11/27 V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) IdAw/beach
11/20 - 12/28 Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP/Negril Palms/WS/Firefly
11/23 - 12/14 Prata Sista @ New Moon Cottages
11/25 - 12/4 Jeri365 @ Xtabi ,CCLP, NP
11/28 - 12/7 Scott & Janet @
11/28 - 12/11 scarltz @ Travelers
11/29 - 12/7   Sand gravity @ Travelers Xtabi
11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC

     Early November  people must be getting excited  :Smile:

----------


## gregandkelly63

The good thing about being at the top of this list is that we leave in 9 days!

----------


## NoWorries4 me

Is it too early to start packing?  :Confused:

----------


## ukran1ans

> Is it too early to start packing?


I don't know about packing but I've been getting my travel supplies (new sandals, beach shoes, books, pool float, bug spray, sunscreen spray...etc) the last few months  :Smile:

----------


## Sand gravity

Hey Scarltz- looks like we overlap at Travelers.  I'll buy you a drink at the bar
Cheers
S.G.

----------


## scarltz

> Hey Scarltz- looks like we overlap at Travelers.  I'll buy you a drink at the bar
> Cheers
> S.G.


You beat me to it. Love the idea. And you don't even have to buy. It will fun just to swap stories with a fellow traveler and a drink in hand. Friday evening during happy hour if you get in early enough. Otherwise, let's try for Saturday.

----------


## gregandkelly63

Our sunset Friday.  Rained all day yesterday

----------


## McBriGuy

:Smile:

----------


## McBriGuy

I’m ready for all of theses but one...

----------


## ukran1ans

You kidding? I LOVE WATCHING IT SNOW AS MY PLANE TAKES OFF FROM BUFFALO to JAMAICA!!

----------


## txraider

we just booked last minute trip... Catcha/Charela..  Nov 16 - 26..  sucks we will miss the I Octane / Mighty Diamonds show..   looking forward to Negril..   kinda hoping an artist or two are in town early and do a show before we leave, but know it is longshot..

----------


## McBriGuy

Welcome Mon...

Oct/nov Captaind
10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD

Soon Come...
11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
11/6 - 11/16 Beachgyrl67 (Cindy & Curtis) @ Rooms
11/8 - 11/13 SnowdropFlwr @ Royalton
11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/19 9isEnough (N&T) @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
11-16 - 11-23 Celinda & Mike @FHB
11/16- 11/26  txraider @ Catcha/Charela
11/17 - 11/27 V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) IdAw/beach
11/20 - 12/28 Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP/Negril Palms/WS/Firefly
11/23 - 12/14 Prata Sista @ New Moon Cottages
11/25 - 12/4 Jeri365 @ Xtabi ,CCLP, NP
11/28 - 12/7 Scott & Janet @
11/28 - 12/11 scarltz @ Travelers
11/29 - 12/7 Sand gravity @ Travelers Xtabi
11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC

----------


## McBriGuy

> we just booked.  sucks we will miss the I Octane / Mighty Diamonds show..   looking forward to Negril..


When/where ??  
( in Ja.  After 50 anniversaries tour/USA ?) 

Welcome to November

----------


## McBriGuy

Welcome Mon...

Oct/nov Captaind
10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS

Soon Come...
11/6 - 11/16 Beachgyrl67 (Cindy & Curtis) @ Rooms
11/8 - 11/13 SnowdropFlwr @ Royalton
11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/19 9isEnough (N&T) @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
11-16 - 11-23 Celinda & Mike @FHB
11/16- 11/26 txraider @ Catcha/Charela
11/17 - 11/27 V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) IdAw/beach
11/20 - 12/28 Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP/Negril Palms/WS/Firefly
11/23 - 12/14 Prata Sista @ New Moon Cottages
11/25 - 12/4 Jeri365 @ Xtabi ,CCLP, NP
11/28 - 12/7 Scott & Janet @
11/28 - 12/11 scarltz @ Travelers
11/29 - 12/7 Sand gravity @ Travelers Xtabi
11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC

    If your getting on or getting off November is rolling  :Cool New:

----------


## txraider

> When/where ??  
> ( in Ja.  After 50 anniversaries tour/USA ?) 
> 
> Welcome to November


we are in Negril Nov 16-26.   The show is the 29th..

----------


## McBriGuy

Hey now beach people can you post a pic of WS ‘s daily drink (special)  
Planning my beach happy hours for next week lol. 
Thanks

----------


## ukran1ans

> Hey now beach people can you post a pic of WS ‘s daily drink (special)  
> Planning my beach happy hours for next week lol. 
> Thanks




The prices have gone up since that old list but the drink of the day never changes...

----------


## Weeboy1

Into single digits!

----------


## McBriGuy

Moonset and Sunrise
       the Start of another beautiful day . . .

----------


## captaind

I won't be in Jamaica in Nov. Thanks

Cap

----------


## ukran1ans

Time for the single digit dance!! 9 days!

----------


## Celinda

Sorry to miss you Dave but thankfull for Linston! He always makes our trips to Negril stress-free.

----------


## scarltz

I just cancelled my holiday. So take me off the list. Due to an urgent medical situation, I cannot travel at this time. I'm so bummed. This was going to be my first time in Jamaica.

So Sand Gravity, I'm sad I won't be seeing you at Travellers. Enjoy your time in Jamaica!

In fact, I hope all of y'all who make it there have a great time!!!

----------


## ukran1ans

> I just cancelled my holiday. So take me off the list. Due to an urgent medical situation, I cannot travel at this time. I'm so bummed. This was going to be my first time in Jamaica.
> 
> So Sand Gravity, I'm sad I won't be seeing you at Travellers. Enjoy your time in Jamaica!
> 
> In fact, I hope all of y'all who make it there have a great time!!!


Sorry to hear that, I hope you (or whoever had the emergency) gets better.

----------


## ukran1ans

Welcome Mon...
11/20 - 12/28 Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP/Negril Palms/WS/Firefly
11/23 - 12/14 Prata Sista @ New Moon Cottages
11/25 - 12/4 Jeri365 @ Xtabi ,CCLP, NP
11/28 - 12/7 Scott & Janet @
11/29 - 12/7 Sand gravity @ Travelers/Xtabi
11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC

Sad Go...
10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
11/8 - 11/13 SnowdropFlwr @ Royalton
11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
11/6 - 11/16 Beachgyrl67 (Cindy & Curtis) @ Rooms
11/12 - 11/19 9isEnough (N&T) @ Catcha
11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
11-16 - 11-23 Celinda & Mike@FHB
11/16- 11/26 txraider @ Catcha/Charela
11/17 - 11/27 V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) IdAw/beach

----------


## ukran1ans

Welcome Mon...
11/20 - 12/28 Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP/Negril Palms/WS/Firefly
11/23 - 12/14 Prata Sista @ New Moon Cottages
11/25 - 12/4 Jeri365 @ Xtabi ,CCLP, NP
11/28 - 12/7 Scott & Janet @
11/29 - 12/7 Sand gravity @ Travelers/Xtabi
11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC

Sad Go...
10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
11/8 - 11/13 SnowdropFlwr @ Royalton
11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
11/6 - 11/16 Beachgyrl67 (Cindy & Curtis) @ Rooms
11/12 - 11/19 9isEnough (N&T) @ Catcha
11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
11-16 - 11-23 Celinda & Mike@FHB
11/16- 11/26 txraider @ Catcha/Charela
11/17 - 11/27 V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) IdAw/beach

----------


## Accompong

> Welcome Mon...
> 11/20 - 12/28 Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP/Negril Palms/WS/Firefly
> 11/23 - 12/14 Prata Sista @ New Moon Cottages
> 11/25 - 12/4 Jeri365 @ Xtabi ,CCLP, NP
> 11/28 - 12/7 Scott & Janet @
> 11/29 - 12/7 Sand gravity @ Travelers/Xtabi
> 11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
> 11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC
> 
> ...


*

----------

